# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  D-bol Pictures, Fake or Real? Help

## jgonzalez

Got these from one of my boys, just wanted to see if anyone thought these were fake??? Thanks!

----------


## jgonzalez

Anyone

----------


## Big

those are definitely real pictures, and from what I can tell the dbol looks good too. I'm on my phone though so I can't get a close look on this little screen.

----------


## jgonzalez

Big, when you get a chance can you please confirm on your computer? also if you know anyone else that can view and comment? Thanks!

----------


## aj2008

they look good to me

----------


## Big

ok, from what I can tell they look good.

----------


## g0dsend

They look good, but one little thing that looks a little weird is a couple in the bunch have little black dots in them. Could just be the picture.

----------


## warchild

gym candy

----------


## shroom911

do you have the package they came in ??? that would help alot

----------


## burnin69

just finished a batch of the same thing they look good as far as I can tell

----------


## jgonzalez

The black dots are wierd, I guess I would have to check, But I think its the camera.
I also didn't get the tub brecause it had to be sent discreetly. I believe they are pretty real and its a reliable source but you never know...

----------


## jgonzalez

anyone else?????

----------


## burnin69

mine def did not have those little black dots. didnt catch that the first time I looked at the pics.

----------


## jgonzalez

They are actually not black dots... I just took a look at the pills and they are dark pink. the camera made them look black becasue I took off the flash and the lighting was dark...

----------


## g0dsend

Do they crumble easily? If you crush them and it breaks up into powder then their fake, if it crumbles into chunks then thats a good sign of them being real.

----------


## jgonzalez

how would you crush them?

----------


## g0dsend

Put one on a hard surface, and press it with your thumb.

----------


## jgonzalez

I put it on a hard surface and I couldnt crush it with my thumb, so I did it with a brick pen and it split in chunks, so I guess that I'm ok... I've also noticed anxiety, heartburn, and a little more strength at the gym and its only my 3rd day... I've also gained 2 lbs..

----------


## g0dsend

> I put it on a hard surface and I couldnt crush it with my thumb, so I did it with a brick pen and it split in chunks, so I guess that I'm ok... I've also noticed anxiety, heartburn, and a little more strength at the gym and its only my 3rd day... I've also gained 2 lbs..


More then likely their real, could just have been a mistake with the coloring when they were making the dbols.

----------


## jgonzalez

Thanks! just wondering is the anxious and heartburn part of the effects?

----------


## g0dsend

I never experienced it, but some people do get heartburn from Dianabol . Make sure you check your blood pressure and HR on it too.

----------


## TwistedMind

hello everyone could please someone help me out, i have pink Dianabol 's but they do not have a dragon on them? but they are the same shape, could they be fake? or real please advice me

----------


## widowmaker2

> hello everyone could please someone help me out, i have pink Dianabol's but they do not have a dragon on them? but they are the same shape, could they be fake? or real please advice me


id say fake..hard to tell without pix.

----------


## yzrider88k

they r real..i had anadrols wit the same symbol on then but they were blue. i had really good results

----------


## XLCanadian

I have these ones in yellow. Anyone seen em before?

----------


## pknpump

yes they are 10mg anabol yellow from bd thailand

----------


## LiverAbuse

I ordered Dianabol from a canadian company. They have the same pentagon shape as the pink ones up there but they are whit with no writing on them. Any clue or could anyone send me a link for discrete legit stuff. I hate being screwed and after finding this site i am worried that i might have been. I just started taking them today, so i will give it some time.
thanks

----------


## BA$H33

i always have the little square ones from bd so i wouldnt know

----------


## roidboyjnr

look the same as mine, are they 5mg or 10mg?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD.JACK

those are 5mg

----------


## *RAGE*

:Aabanhimlikeabitch: 


> those are 5mg

----------


## british bulldog 1

they look good

----------


## T-MOS

Please eat SHVT and DIE SCAMMER !!!

----------


## Misery13

good...

----------


## The_Dark

> Got these from one of my boys, just wanted to see if anyone thought these were fake??? Thanks!


Those are definitely real tabs. Been usin that for my first and second cycle.

----------


## anabolic1979

they are deff real 5mg brit disp anabol the yellow are 10mg anabol

----------


## sittinloww

I have some dbol that are 8 sided says dianabol on them and they are black. Real or fake?

----------


## sittinloww

> I have some dbol that are 8 sided says dianabol on them and they are black. Real or fake?


When I receive a reply I will try to upload a pic of them

----------


## Roidhouse

With Pictures nobody can test an effect;-)

----------


## DefiantKnight

On got in a capsule from web would they be fake?

----------


## BML600lb

> how would you crush them?


with a sledge hammer lmao jk

----------


## Spears88

They look good to me.But a good way to tell is to chew one up and if it taste sweet it's fake if it taste like crap it's real...

----------


## Philly82

Pink stops signs and pink octagons stamped with an image of nude woman lying down: from Brazil: work great.

----------

